# Linux Windoze compatible programs.



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is a handy dandy list I find invaluable hope you do too!

Enjoy!

his is a handy List

Windows Software Linux Equivalent/Alternative
*3D Studio Max*
K-3D ( http://www.k-3d.org/ )
Wings 3D ( http://www.wings3d.com/ )
Art of Illusion ( http://www.artofillusion.org/ )
Blender ( http://www.blender.org/ )
*ACDSee*
KuickShow ( http://kuickshow.sourceforge.net/ )
ShowImg ( http://www.jalix.org/projects/showimg/ )
Gwenview ( http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/ )
GQview ( http://gqview.sourceforge.net/ )
Eye of GNOME ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/eog/ )
*Adobe Acrobat Reader*
okular ( http://kpdf.kde.org/okular/ )
Xpdf ( http://www.foolabs.com/xpdf/ )
Evince ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/ )
ePDFView ( http://trac.emma-soft.com/epdfview/ )
KPDF ( http://kpdf.kde.org/ )
*Adobe Audition*
Audacity ( http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ )
*Adobe Illustrator*
Skencil ( http://www.skencil.org/ )
Inkscape ( http://www.inkscape.org/ )
Karbon14 ( http://www.koffice.org/karbon/ )
Xara Xtreme for Linux ( http://www.xaraxtreme.org/ )
*Adobe PageMaker*
Scribus ( http://www.scribus.net/ )
*Adobe PhotoAlbum*
F-Spot ( http://f-spot.org/Main_Page )
KPhotoAlbum ( http://www.kphotoalbum.org/ )
digiKam ( http://www.digikam.org/ )
*Adobe Photoshop*
CinePaint ( http://www.cinepaint.org/ )
Krita ( http://www.koffice.org/krita/ )
GIMP ( http://www.gimp.org/ )
*Adobe Premier*
PiTiVi ( http://www.pitivi.org/wiki/Main_Page )
LiVES ( http://lives.sourceforge.net/ )
Kino ( http://www.kinodv.org/ )
Cinelerra ( http://cvs.cinelerra.org/ )
kdenlive ( http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/ )
Jahshaka ( http://www.jahshaka.org/ )
*Ant Movie Catalog*
Moviefly ( https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/lmc/ )
*AOL Instant Messenger (AIM)*
Kopete ( http://kopete.kde.org/ )
Pidgin ( http://pidgin.im )
*APC PowerChute*
Network UPS Tools ( http://www.networkupstools.org/ )
Apcupsd ( http://www.apcupsd.com/ )
PowerD ( http://power.sourceforge.net/ )
*CDex*
Sound Juicer ( http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/so )
Rubyripper ( http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?ti )
ripperX ( http://ripperx.sourceforge.net/ )
Grip ( http://nostatic.org/grip/ )
KAudioCreator ( http://www.icefox.net/programs/?program=KA )
*Collectorz*
aviManager ( http://avimanager.sourceforge.net/ )
GCstar ( http://www.gcstar.org/ )
Tellico ( http://periapsis.org/tellico/ )
Alexandria ( http://alexandria.rubyforge.org/ )
Griffith ( http://griffith.vasconunes.net/ )
vMovieDB ( http://vmoviedb.sourceforge.net/ )
Katalog ( http://salvaste.altervista.org/ )
*Dreamweaver*
Quanta Plus ( http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/ )
Geany ( http://geany.uvena.de )
Nvu ( http://www.nvu.com/index.php )
Screem ( http://www.screem.org/ )
KompoZer ( http://www.kompozer.net/ )
Bluefish ( http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html )
*DVDShrink*
k9copy ( http://k9copy.sourceforge.net/ )
OGMRip ( http://ogmrip.sourceforge.net/ )
Thoggen ( http://thoggen.net/ )
xdvdshrink ( http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/ )
DVD Rip-O-Matic ( http://dvdripomatic.sourceforge.net )
qVamps ( http://vamps.sourceforge.net/ )
dvd::rip ( http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/ )
AcidRip ( http://untrepid.com/acidrip/ )
*Everest*
HardInfo ( http://hardinfo.berlios.de/web/HomePage )
*Finale*
Lilypond ( http://www.lilypond.org )
Denemo ( http://denemo.sourceforge.net/index.html )
Rosegarden ( http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ )
NoteEdit ( http://noteedit.berlios.de/ )
Brahms ( http://brahms.sourceforge.net/ )
*Flash*
F4L ( http://f4l.sourceforge.net/ )
*Forte Agent*
Pan ( http://pan.rebelbase.com/ )
*FruityLoops*
LMMS ( http://lmms.sourceforge.net/ )
Hydrogen ( http://www.hydrogen-music.org/ )
*Google Desktop Search*
Google Desktop ( http://desktop.google.com/linux/index.html )
Beagle ( http://beagle-project.org/ )
*Guitar Pro*
TuxGuitar ( http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/home.html )
*iTunes*
Banshee ( http://banshee-project.org/Main_Page )
aTunes ( http://www.atunes.org/ )
Quod Libet ( http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet )
SongBird ( http://www.songbirdnest.com )
Exaile ( http://www.exaile.org/ )
Amarok ( http://amarok.kde.org/ )
Listen ( http://listengnome.free.fr/ )
Rhythmbox ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/ )
gtkpod ( http://www.gtkpod.org/ )
*Legacy Family Tree*
GRAMPS ( http://gramps-project.org/ )
*LimeWire*
FrostWire ( http://www.frostwire.com/ )
*Meal Master*
krecipe ( http://krecipes.sourceforge.net/ )
Gourmet Recipe Manager ( http://grecipe-manager.sourceforge.net/ )
*Microsoft Access*
Kexi ( http://www.koffice.org/kexi/ )
knoda ( http://www.knoda.org )
GNOME-DB ( http://www.gnome-db.org/ )
*Microsoft Excel*
KSpread ( http://www.koffice.org/kspread/ )
Open Calc ( http://www.openoffice.org/product/calc.htm )
Gnumeric ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/gnumeric/ )
*Microsoft Frontpage*
Quanta Plus ( http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/ )
Nvu ( http://www.nvu.com/index.php )
KompoZer ( http://www.kompozer.net/ )
Bluefish ( http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html )
*Microsoft HyperTerminal*
minicom ( http://alioth.debian.org/projects/minicom/ )
GtkTerm ( http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtkterm/ )
*Microsoft Internet Explorer*
Epiphany ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/ )
Opera ( http://www.opera.com/download/ )
Firefox ( http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ )
Konqueror ( http://www.konqueror.org/ )
*Microsoft Money*
KMyMoney ( http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/ )
GNUcash ( http://www.gnucash.org/ )
Gnofin ( http://gnofin.sourceforge.net/ )
Grisbi ( http://www.grisbi.org/ )
*Microsoft Office*
GNOME Office ( http://www.gnome.org/gnome-office/ )
KOffice ( http://www.koffice.org/ )
OpenOffice ( http://www.openoffice.org/ )
*Microsoft OneNote*
BasKet ( http://basket.kde.org/ )
*Microsoft Outlook (Express)*
Thunderbird ( http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/ )
Evolution ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/ )
*Microsoft Powerpoint*
Open Office Impress ( http://www.openoffice.org/product/impress. )
KPresenter ( http://www.koffice.org/kpresenter/ )
*Microsoft Project*
KPlato ( http://www.koffice.org/kplato/ )
OpenProj ( http://openproj.org/openproj )
GanttProject ( http://ganttproject.sourceforge.net/ )
Planner ( http://live.gnome.org/Planner )
TaskJuggler ( http://www.taskjuggler.org/ )
*Microsoft Visio*
Dia ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/dia/ )
Kivio ( http://www.koffice.org/kivio/ )
*Microsoft Windows Media Center*
Freevo ( http://freevo.sourceforge.net/ )
Elisa Media Center ( http://www.fluendo.com/elisa/ )
MythTV ( http://www.mythtv.org )
LinuxMCE ( http://www.linuxmce.com/ )
*Microsoft Word*
Open Office Writer ( http://www.openoffice.org/product/writer.h )
AbiWord ( http://www.abisource.com/ )
Kword ( http://www.koffice.org/kword/ )
*mIRC*
Konversation ( http://konversation.kde.org/ )
KVIrc ( http://www.kvirc.net/ )
mooX ( http://www.moox.org/ )
Xchat ( http://www.xchat.org/ )
ChatZilla! ( http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/ )
irssi ( http://www.irssi.org/ )
Pidgin ( http://pidgin.im )
*Mp3tag*
Kid3 ( http://kid3.sourceforge.net/ )
Pinkytagger ( http://pinkytagger.sourceforge.net/ )
EasyTAG ( http://easytag.sourceforge.net/ )
Cowbell ( http://more-cowbell.org/ )
Audio Tag Tool ( http://pwp.netcabo.pt/paol/tagtool/ )
*MSN messenger*
Mercury Messenger ( http://www.mercury.to/ )
Kopete ( http://kopete.kde.org/ )
aMSN ( http://amsn-project.net/ )
Pidgin ( http://pidgin.im )
*Mudbox*
SharpConstruct ( http://sharp3d.sourceforge.net )
*Nero Burning Rom*
X-CD-Roast ( http://www.xcdroast.org/ )
Brasero ( http://perso.orange.fr/bonfire/index.htm )
GnomeBaker ( http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/ )
Graveman! ( http://graveman.tuxfamily.org/ )
K3b ( http://www.k3b.org/ )
*NetMeeting*
Ekiga ( http://www.gnomemeeting.org/ )
*NetStumbler*
Kismet ( http://www.kismetwireless.net/ )
SWScanner ( http://www.swscanner.org/ )
*NewzCrawler*
RSSOwl ( http://www.rssowl.org/ )
Liferea ( http://liferea.sourceforge.net/ )
BasKet ( http://basket.kde.org/ )
Akregator ( http://akregator.kde.org/ )
Blam ( http://www.cmartin.tk/blam.html )
Straw ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/straw/ )
*Notepad*
leafpad ( http://tarot.freeshell.org/leafpad/ )
NEdit ( http://www.nedit.org/ )
jEdit ( http://www.jedit.org/ )
Kate ( http://kate-editor.org/ )
gedit ( http://www.gnome.org/projects/gedit/ )
Scribes ( http://scribes.sourceforge.net/ )
tpad ( http://tclpad.sourceforge.net/ )
*OrangeCD Catalog*
GWhere ( http://www.gwhere.org )
*Origin*
SciGraphica ( http://scigraphica.sourceforge.net/ )
*Partition Magic*
Partimage ( http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page )
GParted ( http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ )
QtParted ( http://qtparted.sourceforge.net )
*Picasa*
F-Spot ( http://f-spot.org/Main_Page )
KPhotoAlbum ( http://www.kphotoalbum.org/ )
digiKam ( http://www.digikam.org/ )
*Pro Tools*
Ardour ( http://www.ardour.org )
*Quicken*
KMyMoney ( http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/ )
GNUcash ( http://www.gnucash.org/ )
Gnofin ( http://gnofin.sourceforge.net/ )
Grisbi ( http://www.grisbi.org/ )
*SoulSeek*
Nicotine ( http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/ )
Nicotine-Plus ( http://nicotine-plus.sourceforge.net/ )
*SoundForge*
ReZound ( http://rezound.sourceforge.net/ )
*TexnicCenter*
*Total Commander*
GNOME Commander ( http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/ )
xfe ( http://roland65.free.fr/xfe/ )
Tux Commander ( http://tuxcmd.sourceforge.net/ )
Midnight Commander ( http://www.ibiblio.org/mc/ )
Krusader ( http://krusader.sourceforge.net/ )
*Traktor DJ*
Mixxx ( http://mixxx.sourceforge.net/ )
*Videora*
thin liquid film ( http://thinliquidfilm.org/ )
*Winamp*
Audacious ( http://audacious-media-player.org/Main_Pag )
Amarok ( http://amarok.kde.org/ )
XMMS ( http://www.xmms.org/ )
*Windows Media Player*
KPlayer ( http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/ )
VideoLAN ( http://www.videolan.org/ )
xine ( http://xinehq.de/ )
mplayer ( http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html )
*Windows Movie Maker*
PiTiVi ( http://www.pitivi.org/wiki/Main_Page )
LiVES ( http://lives.sourceforge.net/ )
Open Movie Editor ( http://openmovieeditor.sourceforge.net/Hom )
Avidemux ( http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ )
Cinelerra ( http://cvs.cinelerra.org/ )
kdenlive ( http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/ )
*WinIso*
ISO Master ( http://littlesvr.ca/isomaster/ )
KIso ( http://kiso.sourceforge.net/ )
*WinMerge*
KDiff3 ( http://kdiff3.sourceforge.net/ )
Meld ( http://meld.sourceforge.net/ )
xxdiff ( http://furius.ca/xxdiff/ )
Kile ( http://kile.sourceforge.net/ )
*WinTV*
XdTV ( http://xawdecode.sourceforge.net/ )
tvtime ( http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/ )
*WS_FTP*
gFTP ( http://gftp.seul.org/ )
FireFTP ( http://fireftp.mozdev.org/ )
*Zbrush*
SharpConstruct ( http://sharp3d.sourceforge.net )
*ZoneAlarm*
Guarddog ( http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog )
Firestarter ( http://www.fs-security.com/ )


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow... Thanks for the list and links! It could come in real handy. :T


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

My pleasure!


----------

